# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] ηλεκτρικη κουζινα   CARAD  - διακόπτης επιλογής αντιστάσεων - ανεμιστήρα

## gon

*ηλεκτρικη κουζινα - διακόπτης επιλογής αντιστάσεων -ανεμιστήρα*

Μήπως ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ τη  συνδεσμολογία του επιλογέα?
Και  που μπορώ να βρω  διακόπτη για  να αντικαταστήσω  τον παλιό
Η   ηλεκτρικη κουζινα  είναι  CARAD

Μήπως  μπορείτε να μου  προτείνετε τον διακόπτη που μπορώ να βάλω καιτην συνδεσμολογία τουΗ  αντιπροσωπίαδεν  έχει ανταλλακτικό  μου είπε να Κάνο  πατέντα

----------

